# Ein Gedicht zum Nachdenken - leitet es weiter!



## Anonymous (21 August 2004)

Warum Mami? 

"Ich mache mit! Auch du solltest mitmachen und dieses Gedicht kopieren. Es passieren einfach noch viel zu viele Unfälle aufgrund von Alkohol auf den Straßen, bei denen immer wieder Unschuldige zu Tode kommen. Helfe mit, dieses Gedicht soll um die ganze Welt gehen!!!"



Warum Mami?

Alkohol am Steuer: Tod einer Unschuldigen

Ich ging zu einer Party, Mami, und dachte an Deine Worte. Du hattest mich gebeten, nicht zu trinken, und so trank ich keinen Alkohol.

Ich fühlte mich ganz stolz, Mami, genauso, wie Du es vorhergesagt hattest. Ich habe vor dem Fahren nichts getrunken, Mami, auch wenn die anderen sich mokierten.

Ich weiß, dass es richtig war, Mami, und dass Du immer recht hast. Die Party geht langsam zu Ende, Mami, und alle fahren weg.

Als ich in mein Auto stieg, Mami, wusste ich, dass ich heil nach Hause kommen würde: aufgrund Deiner Erziehung - so verantwortungsvoll und fein.

Ich fuhr langsam an, Mami, und bog in die Strasse ein. Aber der andere Fahrer sah mich nicht, und sein Wagen traf mich mit voller Wucht.

Als ich auf dem Bürgersteig lag, Mami, hörte ich den Polizisten sagen, der andere sei betrunken. Und nun bin ich diejenige, die dafür büßen muss.

Ich liege hier im Sterben, Mami, ach bitte, komm' doch schnell. Wie konnte mir das passieren? Mein Leben zerplatzt wie ein Luftballon.

Ringsherum ist alles voll Blut, Mami, das meiste ist von mir. Ich höre den Arzt sagen, Mami, dass es keine Hilfe mehr für mich gibt.

Ich wollte Dir nur sagen, Mami, ich schwöre es, ich habe wirklich nichts getrunken. Es waren die anderen, Mami, die haben einfach nicht nachgedacht.

Er war wahrscheinlich auf der gleichen Party wie ich, Mami. Der einzige Unterschied ist nur: Er hat getrunken, und ich werde sterben.

Warum trinken die Menschen, Mami? Es kann das ganze Leben ruinieren. Ich habe jetzt starke Schmerzen, wie Messerstiche so scharf.

Der Mann, der mich angefahren hat, Mami, läuft herum, und ich liege hier im Sterben. Er guckt nur dumm.

Sag' meinem Bruder, dass er nicht weinen soll, Mami. Und Papi soll tapfer sein. Und wenn ich dann im Himmel bin, Mami, schreibt "Papis Mädchen" auf meinen Grabstein.

Jemand hätte es ihm sagen sollen, Mami, nicht trinken und dann fahren. Wenn man ihm das gesagt hätte, Mami, würde ich noch leben.

Mein Atem wird kürzer, Mami, ich habe große Angst. Bitte, weine nicht um mich, Mami. Du warst immer da, wenn ich Dich brauchte.

Ich habe nur noch eine letzte Frage, Mami, bevor ich von hier fortgehe: Ich habe nicht vor dem Fahren getrunken, warum bin ich diejenige, die sterben muss? 



ANMERKUNG: Dieser Text in Gedichtform war an der Springfield High School (Springfield, VA, USA) in Umlauf, nachdem eine Woche zuvor zwei Studenten bei einem Autounfall getötet wurden. Unter dem Gedicht steht folgende Bitte: 



JEMAND HAT SICH DIE MÜHE GEMACHT, DIESES GEDICHT ZU SCHREIBEN. GIB ES BITTE AN SO VIELE MENSCHEN WIE MÖGLICH WEITER. WIR WOLLEN VERSUCHEN, ES IN DER GANZEN WELT ZU VERBREITEN, DAMIT DIE LEUTE ENDLICH BEGREIFEN, WORUM ES GEHT. WENN DU DIESEN TEXT DEINEN FREUNDEN ODER BEKANNTEN WEITERLEITEN MÖCHTEST, DANN EMPFEHLE DIESE SEITE WEITER.


----------



## technofreak (21 August 2004)

nur ein kleiner GAST schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur noch eine letzte Frage, Mami, bevor ich von hier fortgehe:
> * Ich habe nicht vor dem Fahren getrunken, warum bin ich diejenige, die sterben muss? *



Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon oft gestellt, vor allem weil ich selbst drei  solcher 
Tragödien in meinem nächsten Umfeld erlebt  habe.

* Warum trifft es  *  (fast) * immer die Unschuldigen? * 


tf


----------



## sascha (21 August 2004)

Wer meint, besoffen fahren zu müssen und dann gegen einen Baum fährt, dem ist nicht zu helfen und verdient nur bedingt Mitleid. Aber wer dabei auch Unschuldige schädigt, der ist schlichtweg ein Verbrecher.

Das Ärgerliche ist, dass die eigentlich fällige Kriminalisierung solcher Alkoholfahrten nicht oder nur bedingt stattfindet. Alkohol am Steuer wird in der Gesellschaft nach wie vor als Bagatelle, als Kavaliersdelikt gesehen. Eigentlich kein Wunder angesichts der dafür verhängten Strafen. Wer heutzutage wegen Alkohols am Steuer den Führerschein verliert, wird bedauert statt geächtet. Würden Alkoholfahrer, die andere töten, zehn oder zwölf Jahre in den Bau wandern, würde womöglich auch das Umdenken in der Gesellschaft beginnen.


----------



## technofreak (21 August 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ärgerliche ist, dass die eigentlich fällige Kriminalisierung
> solcher Alkoholfahrten nicht oder nur bedingt stattfindet. Alkohol am Steuer wird in der
> Gesellschaft nach wie vor als Bagatelle, als Kavaliersdelikt gesehen.



In einem  der Fälle , den  ich selbst aus unmittelbarer Nähe miterlebt habe, hat ein Sohn seinen
 eigenen Vater auf dem eigenen Bauernhof im besoffenen  Kopf totgefahren. (an der Hauswand zerquetscht)

Das "betretene" Schweigen des gesamten Dorfes war ein klarer Beweis für die groteske Heuchelei ,
die dem *Verbrechen*  "Alkohol am Steuer " entgegengebracht wird. 

tf


----------



## stieglitz (23 August 2004)

Glaubt Ihr nicht, dass dieses Posting eher zu dieser Kategorie gehört?

http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoaxlist.shtml


Gruß
Stieglitz

P.S.: Habs allerdings nicht in der Liste gefunden.


----------



## technofreak (23 August 2004)

Und wenn es eins wäre , was ist daran  auszusetzen, findest du den Inhalt beanstandenswert? 

wenn es etwas rührselig aufgemacht ist , na und 

tf


----------



## stieglitz (23 August 2004)

Das ist schon sehr tränendrüsendrückend. 
Gib mal bei Google "tod einer unschuldigen" ein.
Das " Gedicht" wird in jedem erdenklichen Forum gepostet.
Unabhängig vom Inhalt, erfüllt das eindeutig die Bezeichnung, lau TU Berlin, von Tränendrüsen-Mail, auch wenns in diesem Fall gepostet wurde.

Auch wenn man mit dem Inhalt einverstanden ist, und wer wäre das nicht, sollte man, gerade auch in diesem Forum, diese Art von Hoax nicht unterstützen.
Gruß


----------



## technofreak (23 August 2004)

Nochmal , was ist an dem Inhalt auszusetzen?  Bist du für Sauferei am Steuer? 

Es wird niemand gezwungen , das Posting zu lesen, es wird niemand geschädigt,
PS: es handelt sich hier um keine  Mail, nur um ein etwas stilistisch nicht ganz gelungenes OT-Posting 
 niemand wird "angebaggert", niemand um Geld betrogen 

 ich verstehe deine pseudomoralinsaure Aufregung nicht 

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

tf


----------



## BenTigger (23 August 2004)

Und wenn ich mit diesem Hoax jemanden zum nachdenken anregen kann, den Schlüssel liegen zu lassen und NICHT Auto zu fahren, wenn er mehr als 2 Bierchen getrunken hat, dann unterstütze ich den auch hier den Hoaxbrief und versende ihn an andere, die es meiner Ansicht auch mal bedenken sollten.

Ich fahre nicht mal als Beifahrer bei jemanden mit, der getrunken hat und wenn es auch nur 3 Bierchen waren. Ich würde mich dann mitschuldig fühlen.
Ich bin auch letzte Sonntagnacht lieber an der Haltestelle stehen geblieben, anstelle mit jemanden mitzufahren, der etwas getrunken hatte, ich aber nicht wusste, wieviel es war. Er sagte er wäre Fit, aber da wartete ich lieber bis 01.30 Uhr auf die Nachtlinie des ÖPNV.


----------



## stieglitz (23 August 2004)

Nein ich bin nicht für Saufen am Steuer.
Aber es wird hier, unter dem Mantel der Moral, Datenmüll produziert.
Und dagegen bin ich! :evil:


----------



## technofreak (23 August 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es wird hier, unter dem Mantel der Moral, Datenmüll produziert.



Was hier Datenmüll ist entscheiden wir immer noch selber, wenn es dir nicht gefällt 
lies es nicht. Niemand wird gezwungen hier zu lesen oder zu posten.

EOT


----------



## BenTigger (23 August 2004)

Naja, dann (mal ganz provokativ ausgedrückt, aber nicht böse gemeint, sondern nur als Nachdenkanstoß platziert

Mit deinem  Posting hast du nun aber auch jede Menge Datenmüll losgebrochen. Nur hat der von dir verursachte Datenmüll keinerlei Wert.
Der von dir beanstandete Datenmüll ist jedoch beachtens und bedenkenswert.

Dann doch lieber den anderen Datenmüll lesen, als den von dir losgetretenen. 

(Und damit beende ich meine Datenmüllproduktion zu diesem Thema.)


----------



## Avor (23 August 2004)

Zum Thema "Datenmüll"


Wer hat etwas gegen Tränen? Sind wir schon so abgestumpft, daß alles was auf die “Tränendrüsen drückt” etwas Verwerfliches ist? Sind Leute, die ihre Tränen ehrlich zeigen Schwächlinge? Ein junger Mensch, von einem betrunkenen   Autofahrer angefahren, dem Tode nahe ruft weinend nach seiner  Mami. Fragt warum muß ich sterben? Was habe ich getan? Ich habe doch nichts getrunken. Was ist daran verwerflich? Die noch etwas kindliche Sprache? 

Wer von uns will bestimmen, wie ein junger Mensch zu reden hat, der mit Schmerzen auf der Straße liegt und fragt :”Warum muß ich sterben? Es in die Welt schreien möchte, aber es müssen andere tun , weil der Tod schneller ist. 

Viele Hilferufe verhallen heutzutage leider ungehört. Sollte  der Grund darin liegen, daß Menschenschicksale - in welcher Form und Sprache auch immer vermittelt - als Datenmüll bezeichnet werden?

Etwas nachdenklich

grüßt Avor


----------

